# Macro Ringlight/flash help



## pecco22 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have am looking for input from those who may have used the different ringlights or flashes for macro photography. right now I am using an sb-700 with a homemade piece that directs the light in front of my lens. it does ok but I am looking to get a dedicated light for macro. I have never used any of them so I am unsure what is a good brand. best bang for the buck kinda thing.  thanks in advance.
this is an example of my current work


----------



## Tiller (Apr 16, 2013)

I would get a bracket so you can get your flash closer to the lens instead if getting a ring light. For one it would just be plain cheaper. Secondly, there are some very good macro photographers on another forum that are gung-ho in proclaiming that flash with bracket is better than a ring flash.

I personally cannot attest either way.


----------



## quinte (Apr 16, 2013)

I like my Sigma ring flash.  Well made and quick recycle.  If on a budget, some homemade versions can be found on YouTube.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 16, 2013)

You can get LED ring-flashes with variable control, or constant lighting, for under $40 on some sites.


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2013)

My thoughts on flash for macro:

1) Ringflashes - snap them on the end of the lens and away you go. They are simple and easy to use. The problem is that the light that they give is very flat and even over the whole subject and that means you won't have much shadowing; so a lower contrast and a lack of dynamic lighting that is often more pleasing to the eye in artistic or creative photos. For this reason ringflashes are often popular with dentists and other areas where they specifically want that flatter, even covering of light. 
Now many of the good quality ring flashes let you change the power output of the two tubes inside (one down the left and the other down the right) so that you can introduce some shadowing; but the angle is always limited (left to right or right to left if shooting in landscape mode). 

The other problem is that you've very little to almost no ability to add a modifier to increase the size of the apparent light source from a ring flash; this is because its mounted right to the front of the lens so any modification is cutting right into your working distance - ok for a longer macro lens and for a static subject; but for insects or shorter focal length macro lenses its almost impossible in a practical sense. This means you've a reduced ability to soften the light from the flash to a more pleasing result. 

2) A good bracket for flash combined with a regular speedlite flash and a diffuser can provide not only a very good quality of light, but also leave you much more room for creative control in where you position the flash and how you diffuse the light from it. Now of course you can do the same with a ringflash by mounting it to a bracket and then shifting it around likewise - however ringflashes have a reduced power output (more than enough for most typical macro photography) so outside of macro their applications are more limited* - whereas a speedlite flash retains a use over pretty much all areas of photography, making it a very solid investment. 


A good flash bracket is important and there are many on the market; sadly many are aimed more at portrait work than macro. My personal preference is to reach outside of photography gear and instead to RAM-Mount. This company produces a range of brackets and extenders focused on mounting devices to bicycles and as such they are more than strong enough to steadily hold a flash (Even heavy ones like the 580EX2) without any wobbling whilst shooting (some of the cheaper brackets do wobble which is fine for portrait or common uses, but a nightmare for macro). 


*Ring flashes are often used for portraits, however the type of ringflash used for portrait work is not a macro ringflash; instead its typically a modifier for a speedlite and works by having a much enlarged ring (or dish) which results in the softer light. The macro ring flash is simply much smaller and thus not as suitable for the soft nature of the light many want.


----------



## pecco22 (Apr 17, 2013)

thank you for all of your input. I use a SB-700 as my main flash. can anyone give me advice or point me in the direction of a good bracket to use in macro work?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2013)

I really don't like ring flash. Although I have the MT24, I also have a backup lighting using 270EX/270 EX II.

It looks like this:




270ex upside down b by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

The bracket is DIY. I called it FMMB (front mounted macro bracket). More info in the link.

270EX for Macro - improved version. | Up Close with Nature


----------

